# I love this picture! (Welcome to the new forum)



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

*I've been on a quest*

for the right/perfect 88-91 E30 M3 recently. It's not an easy task.
I'm supposed to look/test drive one this weekend.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Is that the AC Schnitzer-ized M3 cabrio that was at Cutter in early Dec.?


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

Plaz 330i said:


> *Is that the AC Schnitzer-ized M3 cabrio that was at Cutter in early Dec.? *


Sure is. We had an article on it at E46Fanatics and there is a gallery of pics here on the site too :thumb:


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Let's get it on!


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

COOL!!! :thumb:

Edit:
Actually, how about a couple pix to get started?


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

ALEX325i said:


> *COOL!!! :thumb:
> 
> Edit:
> Actually, wow about a couple pix to get started?
> ...


Sounds good:


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

*A Pic*

Backside


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

*Outside and Inside*

I had to reduce the pics to 800X600 to upload them, so they lack some definition.


----------

